# Inside a Olight magnetic battery charger



## Alex (23/3/17)

* Inside a Olight magnetic battery charger. *



bigclivedotcom

*Published on Mar 22, 2017*
This is quite a neat device. It's a universal charger suitable for NiMh/NiCd cells and standard cylindrical lithium cells with an upper charge voltage of 4.2V (not suitable for LiFePO4 cells). It's USB powered and uses magnetic contacts to make a solid connection onto the cell being charged. The internal circuitry detects the voltage and polarity and then charges accordingly.
Note that I said the LEDs were red/blue, but they are actually red/green. Red for charging and green for complete.
Not sure what the component marked S8KP (or SBKP) is.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

